# Name me some good art galleries in Brizzle



## madzone (Jan 11, 2011)

Please


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 11, 2011)

arnolfini

there's spike island too, never been there but i know some of the people behind it, should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 11, 2011)

If you like ceramics visit the museum.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 11, 2011)

You typed Brizzle instead of Bristol!


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> arnolfini
> 
> there's spike island too, never been there but i know some of the people behind it, should be pretty interesting.



Fucking ace! I'd forgotten about Spike Island  
And I'm definitely going to do the arnolfini.



Hocus Eye. said:


> If you like ceramics visit the museum.


 
Yeah, the museum is on my list


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 11, 2011)

Royal West of England Academy can be really good, depending what they have on at the time. 

It can also be impressively shit though, depending on what they have on at the time.


----------



## strict machine (Jan 11, 2011)

Knifesmith on Christmas Steps
Centrespace on Corn Street
basement of St Nicks market (can't remember the name of the gallery sorry!)
Room 212 Gloucester Rd
Lots of ace graffiti in Stokes Croft......and loads more.
Buy a Venue listing mags and they'll give you the details of current exhibitions


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 12, 2011)

Ace graffiti


----------



## Riklet (Jan 12, 2011)

Get the train to Cardiff and come to the museum here, it's pretty ace.  Rodin statues, Cezanne, Monet, Rembrandt, Van Gogh, Modigliani and a whole load of really horrible naff porcelain stuff I guess some weirdos like 

Briz i would definitely agree check out a lot of the street stuff, there's some good stuff about fo sho, plus the ceramics..


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> Royal West of England Academy can be really good, depending what they have on at the time.
> 
> It can also be impressively shit though, depending on what they have on at the time.


 
The RWA has some interesting stuff on at the mo by the sound of it - not been. Matisse litho prints and cut-outs plus Jamaica Street (street) artists.

http://www.rwa.org.uk/currexh.htm


----------



## madzone (Jan 13, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be anything on at the RWA when I'm there (12th - 14th Feb)

I haven't got time to go to Cardiff unfortunately - I like Cardiff.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 14, 2011)

What kind of art are you into I guess.

Meaning, are you on a Bristol graffiti scene pilgrimage, or are you after more traditional art?


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2011)

brizzle?


----------



## madzone (Jan 14, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> What kind of art are you into I guess.
> 
> Meaning, are you on a Bristol graffiti scene pilgrimage, or are you after more traditional art?


 
All/any really. It's work really.


----------



## 3_D (Jan 14, 2011)

strict machine said:


> Buy a Venue listing mags


No don't do that. Never do that. That is one of the worst things you could do. 
To be clear, do NOT buy Venue magazine. Ever.
Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> brizzle?


 
From the people who brought you the starting pizzle.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2011)

3_D said:


> No don't do that. Never do that. That is one of the worst things you could do.
> To be clear, do NOT buy Venue magazine. Ever.
> Thank you, that is all.


 
I used to read it to see if i was ever in 'I saw you'.


----------



## Geri (Jan 15, 2011)

Venue is rubbish now but there was a time when it was really, really good. I don't buy it because I don't go anywhere.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 15, 2011)

If you like photos you could go and see this in the centre, starts on Feb 12th

http://www.flickl.org/


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2011)

big eejit said:


> If you like photos you could go and see this in the centre, starts on Feb 12th
> 
> http://www.flickl.org/


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2011)

madzone said:


>


 
Should be good. I had a pic in the last one - first and only print I've ever sold! Didn't get time to submit one this time.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 17, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Get the train to Cardiff and come to the museum here, it's pretty ace.  Rodin statues, Cezanne, Monet, Rembrandt, Van Gogh, Modigliani and a whole load of really horrible naff porcelain stuff I guess some weirdos like
> 
> Briz i would definitely agree check out a lot of the street stuff, there's some good stuff about fo sho, plus the ceramics..


 My ex loved the porcelain when we had a first date in cardiff museum! Should have taken the warning.


----------

